# What method of smokin yur smoke do you like best?



## DoobieSnax (Nov 6, 2005)

I like it in joint form or hot knives.... Bonging it is nice too. But the one that knockes me on my ass more oft than not is Hot knives or Blades. Anyone els?


----------



## Hick (Nov 7, 2005)

Joints in 1.25 Zig-Zags and hash from the "knife"

I C the "Rockies" are home 4 ya'!
Me 2!! don't cha' just love 'em?


----------



## 420smoker (Nov 9, 2005)

i smoke blunts, mainly cigarillos. i have pipes and bongs that i occasionally use also.


----------



## Insane (Nov 9, 2005)

Definatly joints and hot knives, I have some bongs but whenever I smoke from bongs I burn out and fall asleep lol


----------



## khola_king (Nov 9, 2005)

i like a good ice toke now and again. i also enjoy hash from tha hooka


----------



## lungs (Nov 12, 2005)

my air bong gets me the highest out of all the things i smoke out of, but most ppl who smoke it break out in a cough attack


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 3, 2006)

nothing but bong hits here. "IF YOU DON'T COUGH, YOU DON'T GET OFF"!!


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

I use a lot of class :*20 in glass on glass* with diffuser, icecatcher and ashcatcher, 14 in double bubble bong with ice catcher. *5ft glass* bong (3 1/2 ft plastic extension) But if I'm in a mood to get extremely stoned I'll hit one of the 3 or 4 homemade items we have at the house. my buddy's coming over with a digital camera this week so I can post plant pics and i'll put up a picture of my pieces. I do hit hot knives with keef or hash or a supreme lil nugget.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Feb 3, 2006)

El Diablo Verde said:
			
		

> I use a lot of class :*20 in glass on glass* with diffuser, icecatcher and ashcatcher, 14 in double bubble bong with ice catcher. *5ft glass* bong (3 1/2 ft plastic extension) But if I'm in a mood to get extremely stoned I'll hit one of the 3 or 4 homemade items we have at the house. my buddy's coming over with a digital camera this week so I can post plant pics and i'll put up a picture of my pieces. I do hit hot knives with keef or hash or a supreme lil nugget.



tell me you own a ROOR, cause if not...thats all crazy for any other bong


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

You would think but we got a great custom peice that hits like a monster. We were going to get the 20" green series(?) ROOR but ended up getting this at a local shop instead of internet gamble buy a name brand peice and getting ripped off. Our neighbor has a ROOR and would comes over to smoke out of our bong cause it rips much smooth than the ROOR(but he also has pne of the American made ones) Like I said, I'll get some picks up, I'll send you a msg when I do.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Feb 3, 2006)

El Diablo Verde said:
			
		

> You would think but we got a great custom peice that hits like a monster. We were going to get the 20" green series(?) ROOR but ended up getting this at a local shop instead of internet gamble buy a name brand peice and getting ripped off. Our neighbor has a ROOR and would comes over to smoke out of our bong cause it rips much smooth than the ROOR(but he also has pne of the American made ones) Like I said, I'll get some picks up, I'll send you a msg when I do.




sweet your custom piece sounds amazing.. i have a roor straight from the ROOR site, took FOREVER to get here. either way, i enjoy the relief from smoking all the blunts I'm always chiefin on.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah, ROORs are amazing but we figured it was better to a quality piece in person instead chancing a internet rip-off because way too many people sell the American, less well made, pieces. We also got ours for about 1/2 the price of a roor and it is a full 7mm think so i think we did pretty good on the deal.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 3, 2006)

I am not a heavy smoker 1oz. every 2 months. I'll hit my bong on occaison, but mainly it is my bat and dugout.


----------



## The haze one (Feb 3, 2006)

I hit the Zong religously, if it doesnt have any kinks in the neck its not a zong... its a bong.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

the original piece on our 5 footer is a zong.


----------



## lady kush (Feb 4, 2006)

Most of the time I smoke blunts. But every now and then I like to use my vaporizer when I have some haze. I also have a homemade bong made out of a 1 liter pepsi bottle, hooka and of course several pipes


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 4, 2006)

lady kush said:
			
		

> Most of the time I smoke blunts. But every now and then I like to use my vaporizer when I have some haze. I also have a homemade bong made out of an 1 liter pepsi bottle, hooka and of corse several pips


Damn lady kush, you're ready for the pot wars! You can have the blunts. I'll stick to my nice little pipe. It gets the job done every time.


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 4, 2006)

My Fav. way to smoke is blunts but i researve that for special occasions, like smokin' friends out...  When it's with them... the blunts burnin'.... the bowl passin'... although when i'm smokin with me or one other person, I enjoy hittin my bong. I used to own a pipe but a friend of mine swipped it and i didn't know it, anyway she got caught wit it on her and told them it was mine... but anyway i loved my pipe...


----------



## CGNecrodice (Feb 4, 2006)

I like smoking out of a pipe.

Have u guys ever seen those things called pinsippers that u get from bowling alleys.  Theyre like a plastic pin thats a water bottle... bout to make a bong out of one.  Its perfect for it.


----------



## Grannie420 (Feb 11, 2006)

I use a pipe for the most part


----------



## spliffy (Feb 13, 2006)

> the one that knockes me on my ass more oft than not is Hot knives or Blades.


your right there DoobieSnax, blades is also my favorite,
but you gotta admit, smoking a joint is really cool!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2006)

spliffy said:
			
		

> your right there DoobieSnax, blades is also my favorite,
> but you gotta admit, smoking a joint is really cool!


Ok man, I've never done "blades" exactly. I've wrapped weed in foil and torched it till it banged, but never did the blades. Do a foil ball and then tell me which is better.

The blades sounds awkward.


----------



## spliffy (Feb 14, 2006)

aright i'll give that a try. but usualy i got someone to serve the blades for me, which makes it a lot less awkward.


----------



## growah? (Feb 14, 2006)

Roor. ice... 'nuff said


----------



## Indust (Feb 16, 2006)

It depends, not all bongs get me really high but my friends 3 chamber bong hits me like Mike Tyson, so I'll give it to the bong(If its a good one)


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 18, 2006)

gravity, or a steamrooler, depends, but mostly i keep some oil laced coggys with me, im stealth like that(i have to have some chick i know make it, i give her 1/8th of what she makes in return...)


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm sure this is a dumbass question but what are "blades", "knives"?  My favorite has to be joints or my bong on occasion.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> I'm sure this is a dumbass question but what are "blades", "knives"? My favorite has to be joints or my bong on occasion.


you take 1 knife heat it up and take the other and put a piece of hash on it. get a milk carton cut the bottom out. you put the knives together under the milk carton and all the smoke goes up and you suck it in. hope this helped.


----------



## Ogof (Feb 20, 2006)

I prefer a carved by me wooden pipe.
However, I really like my 31 year old ceramic bong.
Lastly, a joint never fails.
If I had the bucks a vaporizer.

My pipe wins.

Cheers all.


----------



## A 5th Lower (Mar 21, 2006)

If I had one of my own, I'd smoke out of a bong most of the time. Usually joints and pipes are what I smoke out of. I love blunts, they're so much fun a lot of the time, but they make me cough like crazy, especially shotti's (knock me right on my ass, and I've thrown up a couple times from coughing). The occasional steamroller is also good. There was one thing that I absolutely loved but now its gone; this was a 4 ft long steamroller in essence... it was about 3 1/2" in diameter and required 2 people, but it hit like a wonder.


----------



## Daboss (Mar 24, 2006)

blunt, bong and joint


----------



## Phowl (Apr 1, 2006)

Couldn't live without my pipe.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 6, 2006)

I love to blaze out of my bong.  I like to load it up half way of chronic then the rest of the way with some killa hash.  ITs always done the job!!!


----------



## johnthefisherman (Apr 6, 2006)

nutin smoother than sum bud on ice like blunts too roll b la gits although my friend just got a collapsed lung cuz he smoked blunts all day


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 6, 2006)

love my joints


----------



## morestoneder (Apr 7, 2006)

I like BLUNTS and doobies with a chillum theyre good.


----------



## toddypotseed (Apr 15, 2006)

green in a pipe bong or bowl depends on mood and amount of weed , but hash *gravity bongs*


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

Pipe... here's my favourite 2 peices....


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 22, 2006)

ZigZags. - Cheap, Portable, Disposable Papers Which Make For A Quick & Civilized Smoke.


----------



## mari-u1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I used to be a one hitter bong master, but those days are over now. I've grown up into a respectable, adult passionate smoker.
Its all about skinning up now. No longer do I rush to crush and sort and stuff the bong and blow my brains out. Now its a matter of sitting down, let yer blood pressure drop, chill, stare over lake victoria, feet up on the coffe table, relaxing tunes in the background. Then its time for the ritualistic procedure of sorting sticks and seeds (I live and work in Uganda, East Africa, we only smoke bush weed.)
The fine selection of prime bits of bud, sort out the tobacco to mix with, and then the rolling of yet another masterpiece. 
Without a wrinkle in the paper, straight as an arrow and oozing with aroma's, my spliffs are almost to good to be true, nevermind smoking em.


----------



## bluefishgd (Apr 28, 2006)

i love joints _and_ bowls. I'd go with a joint if it was shwag but kb and hydro belongs in a glass bowl so you can savor it!


----------



## Doc.DGAF (May 5, 2006)

I'm a bong person myself, after that comes a steamroller, then blunts, then a bowl. I'd rather hit it hard two or three times than puff for half an hour.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 15, 2006)

LOL i love my first pipe i got it wen i was 14. it was a gift from a friend that got me very high!! so he used the pipe for like 5 years before giving it to me and it broke today...(10 year pipe)


----------



## LUVman (May 18, 2006)

Mostly i smoke out of a little bubbler but when i really want to get stoned i grab my glass bong buddy, Its alittle over 14 inches long and has a custom blown 4 gram bowl my buddy made for me. Alot of my buddys can't clear it 
I also have a full face gas mask. man, that thing will f**k you up with 2 hits. bud burns fast so i tend to only use it when i have buddies over


----------



## SlicksGirl (May 19, 2006)

for me it whould be...

steamrollers
bowls
blunts
joints!

too bad my bowl is clean...ALWAYS!!(poor ass smoker)


----------



## Doc.DGAF (May 19, 2006)

purple_chronic said:
			
		

> LOL i love my first pipe i got it wen i was 14. it was a gift from a friend that got me very high!! so he used the pipe for like 5 years before giving it to me and it broke today...(10 year pipe)


Scrape that beast, bet you get a resin ball big as a damn marble!


----------



## stargazer (May 19, 2006)

Always a Bong! AKA-Bubbler. Everytime I go glass they seem to get broken. Best hits Blown Glass Bong. Love to Look at the art work online. Bongs offer a good , clean , filtered hit.


----------



## Funky Cloud (May 21, 2006)

My favorite way to smoke, though not always feasible, is to car bong.  Nothing more fun than 4 or 5 people in a car with the windows rolled up tight and at least 2 joints or blunts goin' round.  It also helps if there's some good tunes playin' and a mirror-ball hanging from the rvm.  

Most the time I'm just by myself, however, in which case I mostly use my heavy brass rod and an occasional joint, depending upon how many idiots I had to talk to at work that day.

And of course, nothing beats a good old-fashioned gravity bong!


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

The gravity! My buddy and I concocted one once with a five gallon bucket and two of those gallon gatorade bottle put together, it was evil, my buddies mom swiped it for "public health concerns", ahhhh to be a kid again.


----------



## Fiction (May 25, 2006)

So many methods to getting lifted its hard to decide on just one! Me and my team usually smoke on the Vanilla Dutch Masters but we also dable in the Roor glass on glass bongs and When it comes to personal one on one time I usually Hit up my Trusty Glass Bowl piece.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 26, 2006)

Bongs mostly here but i do enjoy a joint in the morning or befor bed. What exactly are steamrollers? Ive heard of every other way of smoking but that.


----------



## OhioDood (May 26, 2006)

I like my one-hitter the best. I like bongs, as well, but have only ever smoked out of one once  I don't really let people know I smoke, and I don't own a bong unfortunatly so it's tough to get the opportunity to. But the one time I did, I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

A bong or a joint for me


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 26, 2006)

For 33 years (1967--2000) I smoked joints almost exclusively.  I had a number of bongs over those years but joints are sooo handy, especially when hiking/camping.
Then a friend gave me a really nice color-changing glass spoon in '00.  I started using it all the time cause it looked so cool.
After like about a month I noticed that my weed was lasting a lot longer.
I was getting high more times off the same amt. of weed when I smoked it out of the glass spoon.
That's because when you smoke pot in a joint, over 1/2 is wasted.
Spliffs, cones, etc. are even more wasteful.

Occasionally I'll roll a fattie for a raft trip down the Trinity, otherwise it's glass.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

The ol one hitter, then joints.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 28, 2006)

The blunt and the bong.  Always get the job done nicely.  If I have the time I go with the Blunt in the Bong!


----------



## stevencharron (Jul 11, 2006)

joints and blunts, never can complain


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 11, 2006)

always a joint, its much more social to pass a joint round in the living room than hide somewhere and have a bucket!


----------



## Unseen_Infection (Jul 30, 2006)

Smoke, Smoke, Smoke.
Smoke, Smoke, Smokes.
Anything, that Smokes, Smokes, Smokes.
Smoke, Smoke, Smokes.
Smoke, Smoke, Smoke.


----------



## Unseen_Infection (Jul 30, 2006)

Ptbo_Stonerz said:
			
		

> What exactly are steamrollers? Ive heard of every other way of smoking but that.



Sorry for double-Posting but I just saw this ^^^^^^^^^
Anyway, they are really cool lol
specially when you get BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZED from it. hits great most the time...all the time.
Anyway, think of it this way.
A tube with a hole at the end and a bullpack near the end. (they like giant pipes [steamrollers are meant to be large]that hit amazing.)
most the time they are a little larger than a bull, bubbler. someitmes the size of bongs. they come all different sizes.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 15, 2006)

2 rolling papers and sum weed = doobie


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2006)

I love my little moon pipe.


----------



## DeadMike (Aug 24, 2006)

Knife hits definitely knock me on my ass.
But my favorite would be the bong.


----------



## skateNsmoke (Aug 24, 2006)

peach optimo blunt is my fav but volcano vaporizer was the best thing i ever vaped outta like the high from it


----------



## Hello Helicopter (Aug 24, 2006)

Im a Pipe kina guy
I always remind myself of sherlock homes, when i have an old fashioned pipe
or a hick our in some field, when im with my corn-cobe

Glass pipes are good, but theyre no "fun" for me.

bongs are really fun, but i can never manage to take small hits... they have to be big!

Ive smoked some joints and a blunt once, but it wasnt really my thing even if they did taste nice, they still stuck to my lip.

Pretty much ill smoke out of anything though when it comes down to it. Apples, Soda Cans, Etc.
whatevers around ^_^


----------



## puffdog (Aug 25, 2006)

Funky Cloud has it right about the car but we called it fish bowl. We would  love it when everyone's puffin' and some body  outside would ask what ya doing and everyone would get out at once. The car just a billowing. My old puffin' pals and I would also have what we would call tent adventures. We would get about 1/2 an oz. to an oz. depending on how many of us. Usually 4-6 and roll it all up and get in the tent and smoke it all non stop you couldn't leave the tent till it was gone. Alot of droolin' there was.

Oh and what the hell is Knives?


----------



## astra007 (Aug 25, 2006)

never hot knifed off a stove top element?  when yer trimming bud the kif or pud builds up on yer fingers.  so ya scrape it off and flatten it on a wide butter knife and heat it up on a element then inhale, man, inhale.  thats our hot knife anyway.


----------



## puffdog (Aug 25, 2006)

I just usually **** on my fingers, I'll have to try that. Thanks


----------



## 420!?where!? (Sep 28, 2006)

I perfer a Joint but i like my homemade bongs too.


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 30, 2006)

I was thinking of getting a volcano.. I didn't know it was a vaporizer though I thought it was like you through some buds in a volcano shaped thing where it's really hot inside and then catch the smoke in a bag and inhale it but I've only seen it on pottv... 

I've been smoking out of a 'vapor genie' which is essentially a pipe with a porous ceramic piece between the bud and the flame- portable vapor without the wait and the hot surface and unwieldiness.... with a vapor genie and a  clean burning butane torch I can vaporize and inhale a full gram of canoobis in like 10 seconds....  the high is a total head high no matter what strain I'm smoking almost none of the body feelings... or the tired feelings... lately I've been doing wake and bake with the vapor genie, maybe a few vapor hits during the day, and then a bong or blunt in the evening... I just discovered blunts and they're fraken great [i'd say they're almost too good] :>... slow burning and so tastey and fun to smoke...... but not that good for you with all the tobacco.... and i just gave up ciggs a few months ago so i'm going to save blunts for special occasions... anyways... vaporizers... they rule...


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 6, 2006)

i like my bubblers. Hits like a dream.


----------



## jazmin (Oct 9, 2006)

i like to smoke the crossroads or out of an ordinary bowl...cant be the same without the joint neither.


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 13, 2006)

WHAT                                                 REASON
             #1 small 1 ft. glass bong w/ ice in it        -crisp clean nice taste
             #2 small glass chitter                            - concealed small juss enouph 4 me
             #3 a fat doob wa light paper                  - great 4 relaxing no lighting a bowl
             #4 hot knife                                         - great when you need a buzz off a lil bit
                                                                           as you catch all da smoke



DA MILKMAN


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 13, 2006)

IN MY OPINION BLUNTS ARE GROSS AND THEY KILL THE TASTE OF DA HERB MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN !!!!!! They may be good w nasty shwa if ya partake in that.



DA MILKMAN


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Oct 23, 2006)

I prefer joints, but they really do set you back on your weed in comparison to how high you get. I guess if it came down to it, Id prefer the gravity bong, or at least a bowl, to get the maximum amount of stonedness.

Oh, and I agree with blunts tasting bad. Although that definitely doesnt detur me from hitting one.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 23, 2006)

I like joints the best, but they are definately a social thing.  I think they are wasteful if you are not passing it around.  Hopefully next year I won't have to worry about the wasteful part and can put this pipe back to rest in the kitchen drawer.  I've never really been fond of paraphenalia (sp?), so I never have liked bongs, vapes, pipes etc.  Just give me a wrap and I will roll you a PERFECT joint, while driving, in the dark, one handed, upside down - 20 years practice makes it 2nd nature .

I have always enjoyed hanging with big crowd of freinds and being hunted down to roll the next joint for someone, one way to always make sure you are in the right place at the right time!


----------



## thesingingdetective (Oct 23, 2006)

I smoke a glass double chamber bong with a cone that takes alot of heat to get going  and ends up looking like a christmas tree rising up slowly before violently getting sucked down. sorry guys gotta go...


----------



## dream grower (Oct 23, 2006)

Joints(many)! prefeer ZigZag 1.25's. If out of em, small glass pipe. Goin to the store shortly


----------



## shadoed (Oct 27, 2006)

<Sung with the voice of Beck>
"I got two rolling papers and a microphone.." 


Seriously, tho,  I pretty much just bong out...........


----------



## chronicman (Oct 27, 2006)

A bucket/Waterfall is definately the best and most efficient way of getting high
Directions to make. 
Take a 2 liter bottle ant cut off the top/ or have some sort of large can/ glass
fill with water
Take 1 aberfoyle waterbottle and burn 5 wholes in the bottom
take the lid of the bottle and with a knife carve a hole large enough to wedge a small socket piece in
put water bottle in two liter place bud in socket light and lift,
unscrew the lid and take your toke


----------



## Daboss (Jan 30, 2007)

i generally like using my little pipe as stoney bud said it gets the job done everytime


----------



## Click-R (Feb 10, 2007)

Due to my condition with the lung cancer and not being able to inhale alot at a time I saved up and bought a VOLCANO VAPORIZER. The following address will take you to the manufacturer.  The price is the same everywhere unless you find one cheaper on eBay:  www.storz-bickel.com


----------



## SFC (Feb 19, 2007)

I still like my bowls,and joints, but my personal favorite is my Silversurfer vape.  http://www.silversurfervap.com/herbalvaporizer.htm    I use it probably  90% of the time.


----------



## Lil Squirt (Feb 20, 2007)

My pipe or a joint. 
Every now and then it is nice to share a bong among friends.


----------



## eastcoastchick (Mar 4, 2007)

My fave is emptying half of a regular cigarette and filling it with ground up weed.  That way I can smoke it in traffic on my way home from work and no one can tell.  Easier than trying to light a pipe.  Once I get to the tobacco, I get a buzz on top of my buzz.  It's nice.

I also have empty tubes I can fill anytime, but it's nice to have plain tobacco at the end, that way you can just toss the butt and there is no evidence.  Travels easy too, (road, not air).

Of course, taking a bong hit from my two foot blown glass bong is always nice once I'm home.  I just love smoking in the car the most.  Keeps the blood pressure down when I'm getting cut off by some jackass.


----------



## eastcoastchick (Mar 4, 2007)

Funny, you guys talking about knife hits, I haven't had one in forevah.

Gravity hits also come to mind, being almost in that same catagory.  Mmmm... memories...


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 4, 2007)

After livin in europe for a while I got used to rollin with tabaco.  With hash (what I usually smoke) crumble a little in your hand, mix in a large part of a cigarette (leave a tip for the joint). Put it in a paper with the tip on one end and light it up.  For nugs, i prefer a one hitter, but also enjoy doing a dutch cone joint with tabaco.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 4, 2007)

eastcoastchick said:
			
		

> I just love smoking in the car the most. Keeps the blood pressure down...


Ha! If you took two hits of my weed while you were driving, your blood pressure would stop. You'd forget you were driving and...

Being messed up while driving a couple of tons of car isn't a very good idea.

Booze, weed, whatever...Lot's of dead people have tried and failed.

Please, wait until you're home for those bong hits.

For my sake and yours.

(Another message from CWWTLF, (Chickens Who Want To Live Forever)


----------



## eastcoastchick (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the after school special, lol.  Where's the flying star when you need it, oh wait....





:laugh:


----------



## hedrusche (Mar 11, 2007)

i've been rolling a lot of joints latly, because my mom took my good glass pipe. 

if i had the option i'd take the pipe, or a nice bong. never tried a vape. probably getting one shortly.


----------



## Bubba Bear (Mar 19, 2007)

when I use to smoke , I prefered using a nice bong with a one man hit bowl...thats the way the wife smokes it today....when your on the go...a nice pipe is sweet specialy if it has a chamber to store some smoke ....let it get real gooey from resin.........plus when times get hard or dry...you can clean the pipe and bong and get some good scrape to smoke.....


----------



## stonedsmithy (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah bud spotting gets me the most wasted but i enjoy kicking back wid me bong  arrrrrrrr so relaxing:bong1:


----------



## delta9THC (Apr 13, 2007)

your never suposed to mix bud with tobacco,you bloody saveges. and the same for all you blunt smokers,all a blunt wrap is is tobacco.


----------



## hashpipe (Apr 13, 2007)

bong, joint and pipes all, but if i did have to chose i would say bong, i havnt tried a vaporizer.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah ozzies are the worse for mulling up with tobbacco i was over visiting mates once an dam it was more like smoking tobbacco rather than pot its almost like they cant handle straight weed haha


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 15, 2007)

I prefer a glass bowl or bong.   Blunts are okay, but I hate tobbacco.  Even though I smoke cigs lol.   

But in the car I have to smoke joints, impossible to drive and light a bowl at the same time.  Well it ain;t impossible, just hard to do it while talking on the celly and looking for a good song on the ipod.  And a joint doesn't look that bad when your giving some guy on the road the middle finger.

So yea, a nice fat joint is cool because it's there those moments you don't want to draw attention to yourself:bong:


----------



## Summrsun (Apr 21, 2007)

Of all the ways I can smoke, you can always find me with my trusty chamber pipe. Also like the icy bong loads. But, have never turned away any method passed my way


----------



## mdkblaze27 (Apr 25, 2007)

ohh damnn how do u make home made bong


----------



## stoner (May 3, 2007)

I think i like my pipe its green and silver not bad thoe


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 11, 2007)

nothing beats a doubble gatoraid gallon bottles in a 8 gal bucket with a meatel socket for packing the (small amount of bud) in it will get you high as hell dosnt waste weed like water pipes nothing beats gravity bongs when it comes to conserving weed i speak from exp


----------



## droboy420 (May 11, 2007)

man i like smoken out a pipe, bong,joint,blunt,spliff, whatever  man just light it up


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

i might have already posted in hear lol but diffently a bowl or a joint i really dont like blunts much but yeah im getting a new bowl this weekend from a buddy


----------



## kb3159 (May 13, 2007)

I alwayse use the glass bong. My stem broke one day and i went to the head shop to get one, this guy there showed me the diffuser stems, just like regular but with small holes on side instead of one on the bottom. I was skeptical but i paid the extra 10 bucks. Now all my bongs have em, they really do give a smoother hit.  My buddy told me that he tried a vaporizer the other day, he said every hit taste like green hit. Im gonna have to try that!


----------



## DBIRDdankz (May 13, 2007)

I alwayssssss smoke bongloads and blunts. :bong1:  :smoke1:


I have pipes, but bongs are just so much more better. Plus, i can take much more fatter hits now since i smoke out of bongs alot. And blunts are always a treat, normally when friends come over or i just wanna get baked.


----------



## herbman (May 13, 2007)

im BLUntZ and BOngZ ALL THE WAY .....but to me weed is weed is weed


----------



## Walker1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Pipe, Joint, bong, whatever gives me the best high.  Life is too short not to enjoy weed in any way possible.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 6, 2007)

i'll smoke out of nething i can where ever im at. i usually get down on the 21" GOG Perculator.   so clean, so effective.


----------



## berserker (Aug 9, 2007)

I love to smoke out of a glass bong that has clean ice cold water in it,with some crushed ice.Nice and smooooooth.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Doja (Sep 17, 2007)

my favorite of all time


----------



## Walker1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! Enjoy on.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow Doja, that is beautiful!
Is it difficult to clean it?

Hippy


----------



## Doja (Sep 18, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Wow Doja, that is beautiful!
> Is it difficult to clean it?
> 
> Hippy


 
thanks hippy! cleaning....... no its not that much of a problem for me. i just pour some cleaner through the top and into the bottom beaker portion and shake shake shake. the tricky part is to get the cleaning solution into the bottom perc. but after so many tries you kinda get the idea and its really easy. not as easy as cleaning any other bong without the percs but hey. i really recommend this bong to people and once you get the ashcatcher for it you will be amazed. the only thing i hate is the fact that the bong gets dirty even with ashcatcher. not so much into the bottom bowl itself but resin forms around the percs and when it starts to get bad then resin is seen through the ice catcher. i dont ever want to break this bad puppy ever!


----------



## Artfan (Sep 18, 2007)

The best for a fast hit and the pleasure of smoking in something natural like wood, the pipe is my favourite way to have a cheeky little smoke.


----------



## feeniks dnb (Sep 26, 2007)

i find that i get the best results from smoken a bong


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 30, 2007)

have always rolled a 2 paper joint, nothing more, nothing less. bongs, pipes, vaporizers, didn't exist for years, - besides, i  have never had a space i could call my own, anywhere i could ever smoke in private. now, to late - hard 2 change old dog thing... besides still don't have a private space i can call my own. no smokin in the house, no garage, shed not a good idea, stand out in the back yard - thats it, so instead, i roll 1 + take the dog 4 a walk/puff.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 1, 2007)

:bong1:  <-----Kaptain's weapon of choice!


----------



## The Squish (Mar 26, 2008)

Pipe for convenience, joint or blunt from time to time,  bongs for when I'm feeling needy, and gravity when there's an abundance and a few of us are up for drowning out.  Hookah, as well, but only with the extra and the lil lady.


----------



## ezdavedawg (Apr 3, 2008)

Vaporizer and bongs
pipes are chill too


----------



## the new guy on the block (Apr 11, 2008)

:joint: :bongin: :48: eace: :headbang: i love a good steam roller they hit u pretty quick lol but when im with my friends I like to take it slow and smoke a blunt but ten again when im with my dad he likes to smoke a Joint seeing how he is a hippy and all lol


----------



## lyfr (Apr 11, 2008)

i like to put my whole crop in the fireplace,  and then i go up on the roof and stick my head in the chimney for a couple hours.  makes the weed go quick but what a rush!


----------



## toddypotseed (Apr 13, 2008)

I've always liked a nice joint a glass pipe is quite nice but hash gravity bongs ahhh, now that does the job


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 14, 2008)

Mostly pipe smoker, use the dug out occasionally, it's a homemade one that works well but can jam up quickly. Made a vaporizer from the light bulb and plastic drink top method and it works very well! Have a wee small water pipe that's nice to use when the harsh stuff passes through, ice chips make it cooool. Joints are mostly for those in my circle who think  THAT"S the only way to go. Personally I don't care for the paper taste. Yeah, you can taste the diff. Made a bong out of one of those 4 foot tall Noel electric candles you see around christmas time. Worked great but it needed a BIG bowl and had to be passed and puffed by a couple folks before the tokes started coming, very LARGE chamber to fill! :bong: 
Happy highs everbodeh!


----------



## ge_or_ge (May 13, 2008)

old wooden pipe. my best way to get off is the "milk shake" - i think some call it ice toke.


----------



## mrniceguy (May 17, 2008)

theres nothing like a big FAT spliff....fat to skinny.


----------



## lemon_breed08 (May 17, 2008)

i personally like the homade bong out of a taquila bottle half gallon now that took some enjuinuity.


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

Nothing like a fat joint to start the day off right. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

A doobie snack!! :hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

pipe and a crape?


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 20, 2008)

Like deesh...






​


----------



## Bella420 (May 27, 2008)

Personally I would rather have a joint than anything but... I was in Amsterdam last summer and I tried a vaporizer... OMG now THAT is the way to go!!!


----------



## ChatNoir (May 29, 2008)

I like hookah, I mix cannabis with juicy shisha, let cannabis to soak the juice for a day in a cool place then place it in my bowl, slow smoke, kicks in later but more powerful and just relaxing...


----------



## HMAN (May 29, 2008)

Depends on the smoke. Hydro ya just gotta vape.......commercial ya gots to go withe the trusty bong.....


----------



## LoveTheGreen (May 31, 2008)

*I like solar smoking... All you need is a bowl, a magnifying glass, and a sunny day. Only problem can't do it at night. Try it sometime I think you will enjoy it.*


----------



## Budboy (Jun 19, 2008)

I usually smoke bowls or a dutch, depending on how i feel


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 13, 2008)

Or my small water pipe. But when I have company I useally roll one for each of us to smoke, no passing, so you dont have to deal with any Bogarts.LOL


----------



## andy52 (Jul 18, 2008)

hey corn,what is shisha juice??never heard of it,maybe.sounds good though.would like to try it.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 18, 2008)

*I regularly smoke a Glass Bong.  :bong1:  If away from home I like my little one-hit pipe*


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 19, 2008)

:ccc: :afroweed: :bong1: :joint: :bongin: :bong: :smoke1: :bong2: :48: 
Tokin Some Bud!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 19, 2008)

i'll take a j anytime. nothing better than a j when its rolled right. smooth and slow burnin, mmmmmmmmmmmm! its good!


----------



## warzone (Jul 19, 2008)

i love me a vanilla dutch. *** is a hot knife or roOr? lol srry for the nooby question. is hot knife anything like spoons? put the spoons on the stove this there both red hot put ur bud iun between press em together and inhale like crazy.


----------



## Tdubya (Jul 22, 2008)

First preference is the joint, 2nd would be a glass bong, followed by the glass pipe.  If none are available I'll twist a cigarette till all the tobacco falls out and use the paper without the filter.  If that isn't available I'll use just about anything from a potato, soda can, apple, socket set, etc...and I have smoked from all of these at one point


----------



## Alistair (Jul 22, 2008)

I prefer a joint.  Hash smokes well mixed with tobacco and rolled into a joint with piece of matchbook as a filter (something to hold it with).  I learned this when I was in France a long time ago.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 22, 2008)

all pipe and one-hitters at work


----------



## Hello_Kitty (Jul 23, 2008)

I smoke using sherlock glass pipe, bongs, and sometimes my volcano. :bong::stoned:


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 23, 2008)

'' when george washington came in from the fields martha had a big, fat, bowl waiting for him man. martha washington was a hip, hip, hip, hip lady.''


----------



## sleepwalker (Jul 28, 2008)

Joints, all day and night. A bowl when hanging with Turkeyneck! cough, cough.


----------



## Rambler (Aug 9, 2008)

joints outa rips and with some drum light and i like to use my pipe collection but the thing thats knocks me for 6 is buckets


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 9, 2008)

i like my joints but i have my glass collection on standby for my special weed


----------



## lowelz (Aug 22, 2008)

what are "hot knives"?


----------



## #5died (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi everybody, My fav way to smoke is roll up 8 dots and get a 1.5 bottle and have bucket bombssss, its nice


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 30, 2008)

lowel, - heat two knife tips up...till red hot, then place hash, kief bud etc in between and let the knives heat the thc into vapor form....some place on the edge of a table- throw a cup over it then let the cup fill up then cover it up when its full of smoke put the cup flat on the table so the knife tips are out from under it. then pull the cup to the edge of the table and then get yer mouth close to the edge...when the edge of the table meets the cup and the cup forms a gap you suck the smoke out of the cup until its gone.

hope you understood that.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 5, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> nothing but bong hits here. "IF YOU DON'T COUGH, YOU DON'T GET OFF"!!



You bring me back to days at university:  if you don't cough, you don't get off!


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Roll A Phatty For This Pimp Daddy


----------



## ricklee22 (Oct 2, 2008)

Depending on how much I have, I prefer to hit tha bong! However, I do like to smoke a big fat blunt here and there.


----------



## sc00bys00 (Oct 2, 2008)

I smoke mostly joints. But when I hit the bong it has to have vodka in it - not water.:bong:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 2, 2008)

i'm gonna go for a J whenever possible or a clean glass bowl


----------



## Melissa (Oct 2, 2008)

*joints ,,,and occasionally hotknives when smoking hash :hubba:*


----------



## jb247 (Oct 2, 2008)

I've owned a Volcano vaporizor for about 2 years now. It is the only way I like to imbibe...it is easier on the throat and has cut my total usage by about half...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

bong


----------



## Waspfire (Oct 3, 2008)

Blunts all day everyday cant imagine a day with out a blunt


----------



## andy52 (Oct 3, 2008)

jb247,where did you buy your volcano.i want one and would like to hear opinions about the best place to order one from.i am in the USA.thanks


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the most a glass pipe...
or a nice FAT blunt...


----------



## 420n3r0 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the getting high method.

You simply get the best smoke you can get..then you get high!

Works like a dream every time


----------



## Uncle Dolge Monster (Oct 8, 2008)

zig zags or a glass pipe.


----------



## dfkeddy (Oct 9, 2008)

A big fatty goes good with smirnoff.


----------



## Herblover (Oct 9, 2008)

I enjoy a small pipe when I'm on the run and a vaporizer at home.


----------



## elmira (Oct 11, 2008)

Glass pipes is the best and the most enjoyable way of smoking marijuana in my opinion. The experience that you get is unique and thrilling. Why don't those who have not gone through give it a try.


----------



## jibba069 (Oct 11, 2008)

Gimme a  fresh vanilla dutch and I am set.


----------



## viper1951 (Oct 11, 2008)

I like a vaporizer .I have a herbalaire vaporizer  works good and good warranty after a year of use they replaced it with a new one all that was bad was the switch  Love it great taste

hxxp://greatvape.com/items/vaporizers/herbalaire-h2-1-ha200-detail.htm


----------



## ishnish (Oct 11, 2008)

my old school fav was the toilet paper roll with a 1/4 inch socket!  
now'a days i got me a nice little glass pipe with the perfect shape to reduce scooby snacks. 
-and i like bongs and super blunts at times too-


----------



## st00ner (Oct 12, 2008)

Vaporizer, Icecatcher bong, or a joint.


----------



## ricklee22 (Oct 13, 2008)

anyone still rip on the gravity bongs? Made one with a 2 liter, iced down cooler, and a torch


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 17, 2008)

funny you bring this up, @ a friends halloween party every year we make one in his kitchen sink. hmmm.... thats coming up soon. hell yeah!


----------



## blueho (Nov 21, 2008)

blunts joint pipes what every i like it all but mostly i smoke a joint or 2 an im good


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

after buying the volcano,i can not see how i waited so long to get one.grade a product


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2008)

> Hot knives or Blades



Sorry,,but what is that? I guess im an idiot,,or just getten old.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

Fav Has Too Be Bong But I Dont Care W/e Puts That Bomb Bud In My Lungs Just Got Me A 2 Foot Double Perc Bong With Ice Catcher And Diffuser Glass On Glass


----------



## Klicks (Dec 13, 2008)

Love my bong, but only when I'm alone and want to waste myself asleep.  Blunts for friendly gatherings and a joint on the road.  I bring out my pipe made from a deer antler a friend made for me when he comes over.


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 13, 2008)

i go blunt or zags but sometime when im too lazy to go to the store i poke a hole in the side of a can and put foil on the mouth piece with lil holes in it. viola homemade pipe


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

I just tried the Portable Vap Genie. I am used to pipes,,thats all I use and this will take some getting use to because you are trying to smoke without burning the weed.  Its hard to tell if yer getten a good hit. The high seems lighter or maybe headier. If I smoke the same stuff in my reg pipe,,I seem to get more stoned. What am I doing wrong? Besides using a cheap Vap. Or will you always get more stoned burning all the weed?:hubba:


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Dec 15, 2008)

My double perk bong named 'Sancho' he is my little friend. Pipe seems to smoke longer which I like but a little harsher on the lungs, but then a guy I sold to broke into my house and stole about a 1/4 of weed and the pipe. Never selling out of my house again, or even selling really for that matter. Too many shady people. But he was nice enough to not take the bong, I think he knew how much I liked it.


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 15, 2008)

I much prefer my large red glass bong.


----------



## twitch (Dec 17, 2008)

I have had my Volcano " FatFreddy " for over three years now. In over 40 + years of smoking ( and I've tried them all ) this is by far my favorite.
I also enjoy the VerDamper, but you don't see many of them outside of the Netherlands.


----------



## night501 (Jan 6, 2009)

Basically I like to stay stoned all the time. A good dugout is great for this. It helps to ration weed and you can sneak a toke just about anywhere.


----------



## smokingjoe (Jan 6, 2009)

ricklee22 said:
			
		

> anyone still rip on the gravity bongs? Made one with a 2 liter, iced down cooler, and a torch


 
Not regularly but had plenty of bucket bongs in my time.  Oh yeah baby, so wasted my face felt like it was melting off.

These days, a bong or a number aka spliff aka joint aka .......


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 6, 2009)

Vary OLD thread but my two foot Zong :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2009)

BONG :bong:


----------



## Weedabix (Jan 6, 2009)

Daboss said:
			
		

> blunt, bong and joint


wots a blunt? i smoke joints:hubba:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 10, 2009)

I lick the spoon clean while I make hash...:stoned:


----------



## 420thestoner (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the pure taste. so either glass or joints


----------



## Blair (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the ice bong


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 26, 2009)

At the moment, fresh bud right off the plant in my volcano is pretty chill...


----------



## mizukage (Mar 2, 2010)

will always luv a great bong hit


----------



## Wavy Gravy (Jan 24, 2011)

Bong hits are my favorite, but I enjoy hitting a bowl also.

Just getting into a Vaporizer that a friend turned me onto, but still love my Bong.


----------



## Baker180xxx (Jan 24, 2011)

daily blunt. ocasionaly hit from my peace pipe. takin hits from the bong at night!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 24, 2011)

:tokie: 

Just my thang.

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 24, 2011)

:bong::bong:til :tokie: dries


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 24, 2011)

.... 

View attachment 122.JPG


----------



## Chewbongo (Jan 24, 2011)

steam rollers are my favorite, dont care for blunts cause it ruins the taste of the green


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 22, 2011)

There is nothing better than that 1st hit off a doobie of some dank buds!  YUMMY!!


----------



## Erbal (May 28, 2011)

If I am hiking I always take a joint.
If i am in front of my computer my glass pipe accompanies me.
If I am chilling in the living room I enjoy a bong with fresh water.


----------



## voider (May 29, 2011)

I always prefer to use me knifes.  If im away from home i have no choice to roll up a joint.


----------



## Mr.superjack916 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bongs all day with fresh water and ice.blunts and joints gets the job done just fine.


----------



## MJ Child (Jun 29, 2011)

I use either a dugout or joints currently.  Do like bongs but they have a tendency or breaking as when i do have bongs they need to be glass.


----------



## captnkush (Jun 30, 2011)

i smoke a j in the morn a peice at noon one of 4 glass bongs at about 4 or 5 then usally a couple bubbler bowls out the chamelion and then bout an hour before bed i pull out the oiler and its off to dreamland i go lol lifes good.


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 30, 2011)

I smoke 2 doobies in the morning, then use my pipe until the ol lady gets home at 2:00. After that we smoke joints the rest of the night.


----------

